# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Antique & Military Sword Forum >  18th Century Western Sword Admiration Society

## morgan butler

Greetings, I would like to start a thread for swords from the 18th Century. There are so many types: Smallswords, cuttoes, broadswords, hangars, sabres, spadroons etc, etc. I love them all and would love to see more. I love the multiplicity that 18th century industry provides coupled with the elegance and cold deadliness of the 17th century. Also the 18th century is the last flourishing of that most cherished symbol/ideal:The civilian sword and its usage! Not to mention the plethora of military weapons both enlisted and officer. Anyway I hope this will excite interest. By the way, if anyone squeezed in late 17th century (1680-1699) transition swords I wouldnt bark about it. I sort of have them grouped together in my mind. Here are some pics to start off with. This is a favorite sword of mine (that I dont own alas) It is a loophilted sword with steel furniture. Its sort of like a spadroon but it has a double bladed rapier-style blade on it that I really like alot. The Funiture is steel and I like the faceted pommel. Also the green grip with the copper ribbon is quite becoming. Allthough this is clearly a no-nonsense weapon. Enjoy!!
  I hope that this thread can be a companion to "The cult of the smallsword" which I also enjoy.

                                       Morgan

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

Morgan,
That is a nice sword.  I'll bite...   :Smilie: 

My collection has taken a Victorian turn in the past year, but for the majority of my life as a collector was devoted to 18th and early 19th century swords.  One of my favorites from that era of collecting is a mid-18th century English hanger.  It has an antler grip and a brass pommel, guard and shell with few traces of black paint.  No maker marks.

Grip: 3.5", Hilt (w/o shell): 5.0", Hilt (w/shell): 6.75", Blade: 27.75", Overall: 32.75", Weight: 1 lb. 4 oz.

----------


## morgan butler

Do you think it is a military sword or a converted hunting sidearm?

----------


## A.Ducote

I"ve had a few 18th century  swords over the years.  They are enjoyable to collect but, unfortunately, not that easy to find.  I guess small swords and hangers are the most prevalent.   

The variety is astounding.   With regulations calling only for a hilt that matches the metal of the buttons on a uniform, you do see quite a variety. From baskethilts, to spadroons to short sabres with all types of hilts.  It really is an interesting hodge podge.  

 My favorite of that era is the baskethilted cavalry broadsword. 

Andre

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

> Do you think it is a military sword or a converted hunting sidearm?


I think it is a military sword that was influenced by civilian style (or influenced by what was available and cheap enough for the colonel of the regiment).  The shell guard was a common-enough style for military swords of this period, and the blade is much longer and more curved than I would expect to see on a hunting sword.

----------


## Dmitry Z~G

Jonathan, I will disagree on the provenance. To me it looks like the hilt is in the French military style, ca.1730-1750.
I will add a photo of a hanger with a  very similar hilt later. I can definitely identify it as French. Refer to Neumann, he has one in his book as well.

----------


## morgan butler

"The variety is astounding. With regulations calling only for a hilt that matches the metal of the buttons on a uniform, you do see quite a variety. My favorite is the baskethilted cavalry broadsword."
                                                                                                                -A. Ducote


I find a good amount of German Horseman Military broadswords/Sabres on Ebay. I never get them because they all have rightsided thumbrings and I'm left handed. Its just a peev of mine.

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

> I will add a photo of a hanger with a  very similar hilt later. I can definitely identify it as French.


Oh god, please no!   :Smilie: 

I bought it as English (10 years ago) and did not question it.  I am looking forward to your pic.  I think.   :Wink:

----------


## A.Ducote

Here is a dandy.

----------


## A.Ducote

> "The variety is astounding. With regulations calling only for a hilt that matches the metal of the buttons on a uniform, you do see quite a variety. My favorite is the baskethilted cavalry broadsword."
>                                                                                                                 -A. Ducote
> 
> 
> I find a good amount of German Horseman Military broadswords/Sabres on Ebay. I never get them because they all have rightsided thumbrings and I'm left handed. Its just a peev of mine.


I'm unaware of any sword made expressly for the left handed.  Of course, I'm sure that they exist.  I've just never seen one. 

The baskethilts have that lovely oval cut out in the basket. There are all sorts of possible explanations for the oval.  My favorite is that it is so that the horseman may check the reins with his sword hand.

----------


## morgan butler

Mr Ducote,

That is a lovely slot-hilt, do you have any pics of the whole sword? I think I have seen it before.
 Here is a lovely English Horsesword with a solid basket. (Again, not mine)

Truly the 18th century is the height of western swordcraft where beauty,function ( civilian and military) are at a peak.  
 Alas, my 18th century collection is just beginning. I hope I can add to it. Its mostly spadroons and one smallsword. I just missed getting a 1780 British Cav officers sword with leather scabbard.. Oh well.

----------


## L.S. Lawrence

Here's my vote, known well to all here...(exhales)


[And no one tell me it dates from 1802!  :Big Grin: ]

----------


## Glen C.

The Higgins Museum down the road from me has a "Bring It To The Museum" day. I keep meaning to take advantage and did this past weekend.  I met with the curator Jeffrey Forgeng
officially for the first time. We had stumbled into each other a few times prior to that over the years. 

Of what I brought in, I thought might be more interesting but I had also brought in the sabre Dominic had sent to me last spring. Some of the traits seemed quite late for the 18th century but Dominic's original thoughts may be very close to the mark. Possibly Scandanavian of build, this one was a lot of fun for Jeffry. I have not heard back from him since but did take some pictures. I'm going to keep my membership going, the library in there is quite fantastic.

Anyway, here we go. A hussar hilted sabre from the middle of the century (possibly a bit later)

Cheers

Hotspur; _there are several spadroons I could pull from some listings that belong on my wall_

----------


## L.S. Lawrence

I like this one quite a bit as well...

The 1788 design aside, I would be interested to know its actual date of manufacture, usage, provenance, etc., but I guess that has to remain part of the mystery.

----------


## A.Ducote

> Mr Ducote,
> 
> That is a lovely slot-hilt, do you have any pics of the whole sword? I think I have seen it before.
>  Here is a lovely English Horsesword with a solid basket. (Again, not mine)
> 
> Truly the 18th century is the height of western swordcraft where beauty,function ( civilian and military) are at a peak.  
>  Alas, my 18th century collection is just beginning. I hope I can add to it. Its mostly spadroons and one smallsword. I just missed getting a 1780 British Cav officers sword with leather scabbard.. Oh well.



Why yes, here is a full length picture.   It was in my collection. 

I'm not sure if everyone would agree that the 18th century marks the hight of function in western sword development.  It is interesting that officer's swords of the century are either so flimsy with little to no hand protection as to be worthless in the field or they are very stoubt, well crafted fighting tools.   I think that much can be said about the sword based upon the time frame that it was made.  My  hypothesis is that times of conflict resulted in more field worthy edged weapons.   

I got out of 18th century collecting a while back. The prices got to be so astronomical that I just couldn't afford to stay in the "arms race."    At one time, I had two cavalry baskethilts, a triangular hilt cavalry sword, a dragoon sword, a dragoon officer's sword, two hangers and three short sabres.  I enjoyed them very much.  Of all, I wish I still had the cavalry baskethilts.

----------


## A.Ducote

Here is another one.  This one had the original leather scabbard and red wool guard insert.   

Note -- this is not my picture.

----------


## A.Ducote

The 18th century has always interested me.  From the rules of society, to the fashion of the day.  Especially the military of the century.  I got to one point where I wanted to display an original sword with the appropriate uniform.   Well, complete, original British 18th century uniforms are not that easy to locate.  If I could find one, I imagine that the price would be a bit high.  Therefore, I went ahead and purchased an authentic made reproduction British officer's uniform, circa 1776, to the 29th Regt of Foot.   

I diplayed the bone hilted short sword with this uniform for a while in my office until I decided it probably was not a good idea.  I didn't know if insurance would cover the loss. 

Anyway, here is the uniform.  It fits and I wear it on Halloween.  The coat is very heavy and uncomfortable. I couldn't imagine anyone carrying on a sword fight in the coat.  The arm movement is very restricted.   The wig -- not depicted -- is quite uncomfortable as well. 

Before anyone tells me that there is no lace on it --  I know.  Officers of the 29th Foot did not have lace on their uniforms.

----------


## morgan butler

I got out of 18th century collecting a while back. The prices got to be so astronomical that I just couldn't afford to stay in the "arms race." -A. Ducote

I'm noticing that they are beginning to be a "bit" more reasonable, but just a  "bit"  That slot hilt is very nice indeed. Let me know if you ever want to get "completely" out of the 18th century market, (wink)

Here are some pics of the 1780 Cavalry officers word I almost aquired.

----------


## morgan butler

I'm not sure if everyone would agree that the 18th century marks the hight of function in western sword development. It is interesting that officer's swords of the century are either so flimsy with little to no hand protection as to be worthless in the field or they are very stoubt, well crafted fighting tools. I think that much can be said about the sword based upon the time frame that it was made. My hypothesis is that times of conflict resulted in more field worthy edged weapons. - A. Ducote

I do see your point. Officers who were behind the lines often had military themed smallswords for the most part, and I have always surmised that the Spadroon was really just a stouter type of smallsword so that officers and gentleman could employ fencing technique against heavier weapons in the field. 
 As someone brought up earlier, there is no comparison to a 15th cen. longsword, but of course there was very little armoured combat in the 18th cen. Still, there is something about these weapons, perhaps they are a bridge between pre industrial and post industrial. A period where the sword was still an important part of daily life for civilians as a sidearm that make them fascinating.

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

> Here is another one.  This one had the original leather scabbard and red wool guard insert.   
> 
> Note -- this is not my picture.


You were crazy to sell that one, Andre!

----------


## Dmitry Z~G

Jonathan, as promised, here are the photos of the French ca.1730-1750 infantry hanger from my collection. Note the general appearance and composition of the hilt, and compare it to yours. Also note the "Property of le Roi" stamp on the blade. The blade on yours is different, obviously, but nevertheless, this is is something to take notice.

----------


## Thom R.

Royal Armouries ix 313 Mazansky IVBC3 English brass baskethilt 1725-1750

----------


## Thom R.

hunting hanger with ebony and silver. deeply hollowground 22 inch long straight blade. appears to have original scabbard. hallmarks indicate London early 18th c. quillions look bent but they are not - they were cast that way originally

----------


## dominic grant

> Royal Armouries ix 313 Mazansky IVBC3 English brass baskethilt 1725-1750



oh oh  i got one of them !

----------


## dominic grant

A rather scrumptious English Dragoons? sword

just came home with it

----------


## marc Marbot

My favourite,
a Hussard officer sabre of the Bercheny hussards, Model 1752, used in the 7 Years War.

----------


## morgan butler

> You were crazy to sell that one, Andre!


Zeus! I have to agree with Jonathan.

----------


## morgan butler

> Royal Armouries ix 313 Mazansky IVBC3 English brass baskethilt 1725-1750



that seems the type of sword that Mr. Ducote would appreciate!

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

> Jonathan, as promised, here are the photos of the French ca.1730-1750 infantry hanger from my collection. Note the general appearance and composition of the hilt, and compare it to yours. Also note the "Property of le Roi" stamp on the blade. The blade on yours is different, obviously, but nevertheless, this is is something to take notice.


Dmitry,
Thank you for posting this nice example!  Some elements of the hilt are quite similar--the pommel, the form of the knuckle guard, the stag grip, the ferrule.  I am not sure if I would say, "Yes, mine is definitely French."  However, I think I might say it could be either English or French.  Looking at the shell guard hangers in Neumann, the French examples tend to have antler grips.  Hmmm...   :Smilie: 

Jonathan

----------


## A.Ducote

> You were crazy to sell that one, Andre!


Yes, well. . . . .  flighty as the wind blows.  

Andre

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

> Yes, well. . . . .  flighty as the wind blows.  
> 
> Andre


 :Wink:  

Crazy like a fox, of course.

----------


## morgan butler

The original owner of the sword I opened the thread with wrote me:

Hello Morgan,
This note is in regards to that facetted-hilt, green leather gripped loophilt that you started the "1700s Sword Appreciation Society" with: I used to own it! I purchased it from Wm. Fagan in the early 1980s, and sold it about 3-4 years later. The hilt was really nice, but the blade didn't excite me that much, so it got sold to finance other purchases. 

This isn't the first time I've seen swords that I've owned turn up on eBay (wasn't gallowglass selling that sword last month?).

Perhaps the new owner will write too........

----------


## Dmitry Z~G

> Dmitry,
> Thank you for posting this nice example!  Some elements of the hilt are quite similar--the pommel, the form of the knuckle guard, the stag grip, the ferrule.


That just about describes the whole hilt, doesn't it? :Big Grin:

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

An English horseman's basket-hilted backsword c.1750, with a triple fullered German blade, similar to Neumann 274.S.

----------


## Thom R.

I don't think I have shown this one before.  Its a 26 inch long, single edged, hollowground sword with a brass baroque styled hilt.  Probably mid 18th c.  There is a slight false edge near the tip and the sword has a rather fascinating cut & thrust type of blade which I have not seen elsewhere. Inscription on the sword reads "Hoc Langi Morti Ferrum".  Also has some engraving. The spine is 1/4 inch so its quite stiff but because of the hollowground cross section, blade is rather light (and sharp along the one edge). Bigger than a dagger yet shorter than most smallswords of the period.  Seems like a personal defense weapon, something a coachman might have used or for someone who wanted a more easily concealed sword on their person when out in public.  Morgan is right - so many unique styles of swords in the mid 18th century!

----------


## Thom R.

Dominic - that dragoon sword is in the wow category! still has a lot of the gilt still on the brass. very nice.  tr

----------


## morgan butler

WOW! It reminds me of some kind of 18th century western version of a tai-chi sword! Very interesting. I shall try to find out what the motto means. Is the whole sword 26 inches or just the blade. 
  This thread has been a great opportunity to see some fine weapons/swords. :Smilie:

----------


## Thom R.

Hi Morgan. Blade is 26 inches. sword is about 34. Morti ferrum translates (at least to me) as "deadly steel", exactly what "langi" would translate to in latin is somewhat debateable i suppose. The blade seems purposefully built, given that it is from the era when the smallsword and other types of hangars were so prevalent.  yet the hilt offers very little protection for the hand - certainly much less than a smallsword and less than many of the swords that today we would call "pillow swords". so it just seems to me that the sword was deliberately built for someone who knew how to use a blade but wanted an easily carried and concealable sword.

----------


## morgan butler

Yes, perhaps the sword would be worn under a Greatcoat by a coachman or huntsman. It would be a great combo with the hunting dagger you showed earlier.

----------


## Dmitry Z~G

Thom, is the blade triangular in cross-section, like a small sword blade?

----------


## Rob E. Ozias

Morgan.  Generally speaking "Hoc" in Latin means "this or these" while "morti" is any of the words relating to death.  "Ferrum" is iron of course but I am unable to find "langi" in any Latin-English dictionary.  I hope you are able to find an exact translation and report it here so I can say "Damn, why didn't I think of that."

----------


## Dmitry Z~G

It's probably a grammatical mistake on the part of whoever engraved the blade. Not uncommon to find mistakes on blades from that time frame, in fact it's more common to find mistakes, than to see the correct spelling.

----------


## David Critchley

> I like this one quite a bit as well...
> 
> The 1788 design aside, I would be interested to know its actual date of manufacture, usage, provenance, etc., but I guess that has to remain part of the mystery.



One of the swords I really regret selling  :Frown: 

It's English about 1790. Shorter blade more like the 96 than the standard 1788 IIRC.
Had a dragon engraved on the blade both sides.

David

----------


## David gray

I couldn't let this thread go by without adding a Scottish flavour to the mix, an S bar basket with the as yet still unknown armourers mark on the 33 5/8in double edge blade. The basket is 1720 to 1760 depending who I talk to.

----------


## morgan butler

18th century Silver hilted guacho shortsword/hanger. 26 inch blade. Never seen one before.

----------


## morgan butler

Here is full profile pic that can be "clicked" on. the blade is 23 inches.

----------


## thomas w. smith

I like your ideal on 18th century sword society' but i had to notice all i read so far is on origanals , being a reenactor of the mid 18th century all i can afford is modern reproductions, maybe you or someone out there know of quality weapons still being made

----------


## morgan butler

I just got this lovely French Infantry Officer Sword. Its really growing on me and makes up for the one I missed out on last year. It has a 30 inch rapier style blade and the remnants of a fleur de lie on either side. This is a great and well balanced, light, fighting sidearm and has the  old nicks near the forte to prove it. The blade is nicely represented in "Swords and Blades of the American Reveloution.", which pleases me greatly. I believe this sword to be 1740's-1750's. Here are some crude cellphone pics of it. I'll put up some better pics later. This is my birthday present to myself. Enjoy!

----------


## J.G. Hopkins

Morgan,
Happy birthday, and congrats on the nice new sword!  What drew you to this type of sword?

Jonathan

----------


## morgan butler

I really like fighting sidearms. this sword is elegant, light, and has a nice cut and thrust blade. The hilt is roomier than the civilian smallsword hilt.  I like the idea of a sword that may have been used in the 7 years war! 
  Here is a pic of an earlier version that got away from me last year. Its very similar and also french.
I'm still looking for it!

----------


## morgan butler

I had some requests for better pics of my 1740 French Infantry officer sword. Here they are!

----------


## Arne S



----------


## Thom R.

Arne - what an awesome lineup! Can the hilt designs be related back to specific countries or regiments?  tr

----------


## Thom R.

Here is an 18th c steel hilted infantry hanger. Not sure about who would have carried it (could be British). "Me Fecit Solingen" is on the ricasso as well as some generic etching in the first 8 inches of the blade. Blade length is 30 inches.  Has a horn handle with a spiral groove with a silver ribbon wrap. pommel is a cap but has some interesting decoration on it as well. Guard is slotted with some heart and quatrefoil cut-outs. The guard bars were ground to give a wavy edge. Quite nice for a steel slotted hilt. Whoever purchased this for their company or regiment didn't spare expense. Its a beefy blade as well.

----------


## Arne S

> Arne - what an awesome lineup! Can the hilt designs be related back to specific countries or regiments?


Hello Tom ! They are all Danish/Norwegian(one country at the time)  Naval officers Pallasck's/Broadswords from about 1720 - 1750.

----------


## jonpalombi

> Morgan,
> That is a nice sword.  I'll bite...  
> 
> My collection has taken a Victorian turn in the past year, but for the majority of my life as a collector was devoted to 18th and early 19th century swords.  One of my favorites from that era of collecting is a mid-18th century English hanger.  It has an antler grip and a brass pommel, guard and shell with few traces of black paint.  No maker marks.
> 
> Grip: 3.5", Hilt (w/o shell): 5.0", Hilt (w/shell): 6.75", Blade: 27.75", Overall: 32.75", Weight: 1 lb. 4 oz.



*Hey Jonathan,*

Now this beautiful hanger is one of those *"that got away"*.  I still remeber it advertised by William Fagan & Co. (Faganarms) in one of their New Stock bulletins/catalogs, all those years ago.  Sorry, I still can't seem to locate it.  If I do, I will send it to you.  While I was not destined to be it's proud owner, I can think of no better person who should be, than you (gentleman, scholar, family man, etc...).  It fits well with the fine collection you have gathered together.  Treasure it always.  It still haunts me, to this day, though.  It is just one of several beauties that have burned themselves into my heart & mind, only to slip away, into the collection of another person.  Hey, you can't win 'em all, can you?  Besides, where would be the adventure, if you could?  After all, it is much more exhilarating to catch the elusive bird, than simply scooping-up every interesting blade that comes along the pike, without the possibility of another seizing it first.  The excitement of chase or what?   :Big Grin:  

Thanks for sharing these pics, as it is a very lovely one!  *Can a fighting weapon, designed to injure and/or kill, be considered lovely?*  They can and they often are.  I believe the term is *functional art* and is most fitting with many of these great examples.  Seeing these photos makes me feel nostalgic.  Ahhhh...  the good 'ol days.   :Big Grin: 

*Ciao,   Jon*

----------


## Arne S

Thats an very nice hanger ! Similar hilt types was used by other period armies as well:





The top hanger bearing the monogram of Christian 7(king from 1766-1808) dated 1791. The second bearing Frederik 5 (1746-1766) monogram dated 1766. Both with regimetal markings to Jeager regiments.

----------


## morgan butler

By Jove, I've been away from my own thread for quite a while! Arne, those are great swords, I am getting an affection for those jaeger style blades. Any other great 18th century swords?

----------


## morgan butler

Here is my latest aquisition, a 1770-1780's english smallsword.

----------


## morgan butler

> I don't think I have shown this one before.  Its a 26 inch long, single edged, hollowground sword with a brass baroque styled hilt.  Probably mid 18th c.  There is a slight false edge near the tip and the sword has a rather fascinating cut & thrust type of blade which I have not seen elsewhere. Inscription on the sword reads "Hoc Langi Morti Ferrum".  Also has some engraving. The spine is 1/4 inch so its quite stiff but because of the hollowground cross section, blade is rather light (and sharp along the one edge). Bigger than a dagger yet shorter than most smallswords of the period.  Seems like a personal defense weapon, something a coachman might have used or for someone who wanted a more easily concealed sword on their person when out in public.  Morgan is right - so many unique styles of swords in the mid 18th century!


Hey Thom,
I was wondering if yu could post some photos of the other side of that beautiful weapon. I just acquired a military smallsword that has a very wide hollowground blade as well, and no knuckle guard. It sort of reminded me of this.

----------


## Thom R.

> Hey Thom,
> I was wondering if yu could post some photos of the other side of that beautiful weapon. I just acquired a military smallsword that has a very wide hollowground blade as well, and no knuckle guard. It sort of reminded me of this.


Morgan - love your new smallsword! (saw the mA post).  If you look at the photos I have already posted you will see both sides of the blade at the hilt. That particular sword of mine is single edged (like a backsword), has a spine almost like a piped back, and slightly hollowground triangular cross section - will see about posting a photo looking down the spine/ tr

----------


## morgan butler

Ah so, I dont know why I was thinking it had a cross section like an epee/smallsword. It sure is an amazing weapon however! 
Here are pics of my new smallsword that it sort of reminds me of. I probably have posted it in too many places (such poor taste on my part) oh well....

Does anyone have any pics of 18th century swords that they own or particularly admire? I really appreciate Georgian Sabres, and all manner of 18th cent. hangers.

----------


## David Critchley

I can't believe no one has posted any spadroons or spadroon type hangers!!

----------


## morgan butler

Sweet!(as they say)
I really like the 5 ball hanger at the top David. I will probably make that pic my computer desktop at work for a few days. :Smilie: 
Here's my 18th cent. spadroon contribution:

----------


## Thom R.

Here is another interesting short saber from late 18th c (maybe early 19th).  It has a brass&gilt hilt with D-guard, quillion is shaped like a shell, and has an ebony grip. The blade is 20.5 inches long, almost dirk sized, overall length 25 inches, Blade width is 1.4 inches at the hilt, blade thickness of  9 mm, point of balance 2.0  inches and total weight is 619 grams.   Although the blade is short, almost dirk size, it is definitely not shortened and appears to be original.  The blade (both flat and spine) is covered with script, foliate scrolls, a Turbaned head, crossed pistol and sword, and gaelic inscriptions some of which I have yet to translate.   The pommel cap is engraved with an abbreviated form of "Lamh Laidir an Uachtar" (sic) which translates to "the strong hand is uppermost" and is the traditional motto for the O'Briens as well as some other  families in western Ireland.

----------


## morgan butler

Very nice Tom! A true Irish patriots sword. Do you have any idea who carried it or what its history is? I really like the scroll work along the spine of the blade. :Cool: 

Here is a Polish infantry/artillery sabre that really made an impression on me, it was on ebay last week and I made sure to nab some pics because I thought it was so handsome.

----------


## morgan butler

Here is the link to see all the many photo's of this beauty. I encourage you to check it out while the photo's are still current! Its outstanding. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT

----------


## Cathey Brimage

hi Morgan

Finally got round to putting in a first Georgian sword..

BRITISH PATTERN LT. CAVALRY OFFICER'S BLUE & GILT SWORD: 30" curved blade with 95% intact blue & gilt panels to 6" of the point, etched with trophies, urns, floral tributes, female warrior & Scales of Justice; no visible maker; very good silver plated stirrup hilt with minor losses; unusual shaped languets; black fish skin grips bound with silver, a couple of loose threads; complete with correct silver plated steel scabbard; excellent condition.  In the floral design on one side of the blade near the hilts a lions head appears

General consensus is that the sword is British private treaty for a high ranking officer.  It has been suggested that the presence of silver plate may indicate service in Indian where plating scabbards and hilts with silver occurred to protect from the climate.

I will try and add a sword every couple of days.

It is always nice to engage other sword collectors because the sword collecting fraternity in Australia is quite small, and in South Australia smaller still.

Cheers Cathey

----------


## Cathey Brimage

CAVALRY ENGLISH DRAGOONS Light sword, circa 1750 - 60.  Rare style of grip.  The hilt consists of a dish, two side bars, and a triangular guard on the knuckle bow.  Straight single edged blade 32 1/2 ins. (82.5 cm), bears a running wolf mark.

Cheers Cathey

----------


## Cathey Brimage

CAVALRY GRENADIER GUARD OFFICERS SWORD English.  Blade 90cm (2 ft 11 ½ ins) Hilt 16 cm (6 ½ ins) about 1766-1788.  Fish-skin covered grip.  Blade with inlaid gold decoration.  Metal faceted at both ends of grip and the pommel has spiral pattern decoration.

Cheers Cathey

----------


## Dmitry Z~G

> Here is a Polish infantry/artillery sabre that really made an impression on me, it was on ebay last week and I made sure to nab some pics because I thought it was so handsome.


Just because the seller says it's Polish, it doesn't make it Polish.

----------


## morgan butler

Cathey, 
Very nice pics! I alway enjoy seeing horse swords, theres always  something very archetypal and thrilling about the Cavalry!  I would love some time to see  an English Trooper sword from 1700-1712.

Dimitry,
What nationality do you think it is? Or is it merely "European"?

----------


## Dmitry Z~G

> Dimitry,
> What nationality do you think it is? Or is it merely "European"?


I don't know the origin of this sword, but to me it looks anything but Polish. Perhaps English..perhaps not.

----------


## morgan butler

> I don't know the origin of this sword, but to me it looks anything but Polish. Perhaps English..perhaps not.



Still, a very lovely piece :Smilie:

----------


## Dmitry Z~G

> Still, a very lovely piece



Undoubtedly. And a piece that is definitely worth further research.

----------


## Thom R.

> CAVALRY ENGLISH DRAGOONS Light sword, circa 1750 - 60.  Rare style of grip.  The hilt consists of a dish, two side bars, and a triangular guard on the knuckle bow.  Straight single edged blade 32 1/2 ins. (82.5 cm), bears a running wolf mark.
> 
> Cheers Cathey


Cathey, thanks for sharing! We have similar interests. This particular dish-hilt sword is interesting in that all of the others I have seen of this hilt style have had Harvey blades on them and were clearly made in Birmingham. Yours has a German blade, but I still suspect it was hilted in Birmingham. nice swords! tr

----------


## Nathan Wuorio

Hey! I just joined here and I'm very interested in 18th and 19th century swords, particularly British swords. I also enjoy colonial swords of the American Revolution and swords of the American Civil War. I've been reading this thread and have really enjoyed the great pictures and insightful posts, I have really learned a lot! 

I have several sabers in my collection, mostly reproductions of Civil War swords, but I also have one or two reproductions from earlier swords.

Thanks to Morgan for showing me this thread!

----------

